# The slapping art?



## kenpo_cory (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been in american kenpo (variation of the ed parker system) for going on two years now, and just earned my 3rd brown. My question is why do some people refer to kenpo as the slapping art? Is it because of the palm strikes we use. I guess its something i could ask my instructor but i enjoy reading your guys posts too much.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 1, 2002)

My instructor showed us his opinion.  He was alternating hand
strikes and checks .. left hand, right hand, etc.  One would do
whatever strike, and the other did a check.  The hand that
was just a strike, opened up, and went to check, and the other
hand came out to strike .. his checking hand would slap against
his bicep, as he alternated.  I have no idea if this is the whole
story, or not, you're senior to me.


----------



## Rainman (Mar 1, 2002)

Sometimes rebounding confuses other systems practitioners about what it is the kenpo system is doing.  It may look like you are slapping yourself but as we all know that is not the case. 

 :asian:


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KENPO_CORY _
> *My question is why do some people refer to kenpo as the slapping art?*



I can tell you from my own experience, and from what other non-kenpo people have said.

I have seen many American and other Westernized Kenpoist, including Larry Tatum, when performing techniques on people their hand strikes appear to be slapping. And also when performing techniques in the air they tend to make a lot of self-body contact.

Dont get me wrong, I love Tatum and think he is a great martial artist, but I remember in my old school (Tracy kenpo) we had a few people join who came from American Kenpo schools and they did this. 

I can understand why you dont want to hit someone with actual strikes, and we did that as well, but I was always a little confused on the self-body contact, and have never got a real answer. 

Some have said it is to use the rebound from the body as acceleration, which I think is true to a point, but from everything I have seen I tend to think it is more for sound effects. :idunno:

Sanxiawuyi

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2002)

To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, but to feel....  brother  is to believe!

LOL.....

C'mere....... Let me show you... hee hee.

Well, guys, the answer is simple.. when you practice by yourself to brace or slap the striking arm or your body brings to "life" the other hand.  It gives a more complete feel about the delivery of the whole body behind the action.  Some actions are sandwich actions, yet other have as was mentioned rebounding effect, yet the main reason is that since there is no one there to actually strike this helps in the "timing and feel" of the technique.  

Obviously striking oneself is useless unless it has a purpose.  So this is a good question but easily answered when shown.  I hope I have enlightened you to some degree, as to explain it in words is tough to completely see it.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is a question for Goldendragon7 or anyone else that's been around for awhile. The names of the techniques, have they always had those names or were some of them changed? 

:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## Robbo (Mar 1, 2002)

In regards the the 'slap art' question,

The reason it seems we are slapping each other as it was explained to me.

I'm pretty sure the slapping didn't refer to the strikes executed on the attacker but the slaps on the kenpoist's own body. Although to showcase the technique we might change it slightly so we can train another day. For example instead of a handsword to the throat you can change it to a palm slap to the chest so you put some oomph in your demo and make it look very impressive.

1) Rebounding effect will accelerate your strikes if you are coming off of your body at relatively right angles.

2) We don't have to look to see where our checks are, feedback by feel. A check follows a certain path on the way to the final position, if it brushes past your bicep on the way you can feel that you are on the proper path. What better feedback than your own body...the ultimate in tailoring. Use a stiff arm as an example, from a standing position, left hand up in guard and right hand at your side, shoot your right arm upward hitting with the forearm, since the other hand has to check low let it pass by the bicep of the right arm, as you add more power and speed you end up slapping your bicep on the way by.

3) Striikes also behave in this manner. If you are standing normally and execute a elbow to the side with your palm down, you'll notice your hand has to brush your thigh to load the strike, now add more power to the motion and you'll notice you 'slap' your thigh on the way by. To make it even more effective circle the hand slightly on the load up and strike, try to make it one motion.

Now apply all these ideas to a self defense technique and it looks like to a outsider like you are slapping yourself silly. If you understand what the slaps are for then it's impressive. If the slap to the kenpoist seemed hard imagine what the opponent must be feeling.

Sorry for the length, I guess I rambled a bit.

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2002)

Slapping oneself is also seen in some Filipino martial arts. One reason is to redirect/accelerate a swing with a sword (slapping in the hollow of the elbow).


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Here is a question for Goldendragon7 or anyone else that's been around for awhile. The names of the techniques, have they always had those names or were some of them changed?
> 
> ...


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> Well, guys, the answer is simple.. when you practice by yourself to brace or slap the striking arm or your body brings to "life" the other hand.  It gives a more complete feel about the delivery of the whole body behind the action.  Some actions are sandwich actions, yet other have as was mentioned rebounding effect, yet the main reason is that since there is no one there to actually strike this helps in the "timing and feel" of the technique.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've never really noticed before but I do this when I'm practicing. And thanks a lot for all the answers guys. I love it!


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 3, 2002)

Answer: All of the above, as well as to condition your self for when you do get hit. Remember, Mr. Parker said Motion without purpose is wasted. Another reason is, if you slap yourself when you train, it teaches you to have a hand in the guard position when you fight. That is if we beleive that we fight as we train...
--Dave:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me of that, I cant believe I forgot it!!

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Thanks for reminding me of that, I cant believe I forgot it!!
> 
> :asian: *



My pleasure. As for forgetting something, I would put money on, that you have forgotten more about Kenpo than I will ever know.

<SALUTE>
--Dave:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

And I thought it was called the slap art because of the way you slap the taste out of someone's mouth when they upset you.  I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 7, 2002)

It used to be slap the Pi$$ out of someone but damn, it was always smelly and gross....... I like the taste thing much better!!


As to D. Cobb, thanks for the vote of confidence but I'm just a local.    lol


:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

As we were discussing in another thread about speed, I think that may be one of the reasons outsiders call us the slaping art.  sometimes get going so fast they literally lose their power so you end up slapping the guy and getting him angry.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *As we were discussing in another thread about speed, I think that may be one of the reasons outsiders call us the slaping art.  sometimes get going so fast they literally lose their power so you end up slapping the guy and getting him angry. *



I have always wondered about this with e.g. John LaTourrette's emphasis on speed--that proper form and power will be lost in a flurry of sumo-style slaps. They just have to move you back in sumo, not hurt you.


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 13, 2002)

A guy in my TKD class lacks control and attempts to go for speed and strength.

It's really satisfying when he falls over because of his lack of flexibility when attempting a high kick (or even a middle kick).

Even more satisfying is his squeels of pain when he attempts to break boards but missing and hits the board holder.

I know I should be more sympathetic but he really does think he knows it all, and gets up our noses.


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 13, 2002)

before youse guys start talking about the impracticality of high kicks due to balance and speed.... DM just emphasized on of the major points in TKD training. FLEXIBILITY! If you are not flexible enough, a high kick will not have enough power or speed, and will be telegraphed to your opponent. However, if you have excellent flexibility, high kicks can be very fast and powerful. I saw a fellow student to a head high speed break with a spinning crossing kick through 5 boards. This, of course, is the same guy who can do full chinese and side splits with no discomfort.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> *A guy in my TKD class lacks control and attempts to go for speed and strength.*



We have a similar type at our school, I'm sure they're everywhere, and he is also rather large and quite strong. It can be real hard learning anything when training with him. I am one of the lucky ones at our school though, as I have been around the block a few times, with looking at other styles and their techniques. I have learnt over the years that technique will beat sloppy speed, and if the technique that I am learning won't work for whatever reason, I just change the technique slightly to one that will.
The thing that makes me mad is that the students with less experience may see it as the technique failing, rather than the fact that the attack for this training purpose has been changed.

--Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

Remember the relationship of the tiger and dragon........

Mastery comes when the Tiger (Physical abilities) is seen but the Dragon (Mental abilities) prevails.

:asian:


----------

